# Sharing 1 physcial Printer across 2 networks



## griddancer (Mar 23, 2006)

First off sorry if this is posted in wrong forum, but title of this forum sounded applicable.

We are a medium sized business with 2 separate networks and neither network communicates with the other. We have a Xerox printer with a single NIC card in it and no capability to add another NIC into it directly. We don't want to sell it, yet.

We want to share the printer across both networks. I was thinking of using a Netcomm NB750 (it has 1 LAN, 2 WAN Ports). Not exactly primarily designed to do this job but I was thinking if I connected the printer to the LAN Port and the connected WAN#1 port to our 192.168.10.xxx network and the WAN#2 port to our 192.168.20.xxx network I could configure he NB750 to allow any print transaction (Port 515, 9100) and SNMP calls (Port 161 and 162) required by print drivers to pass (bi-directional for SNMP) through from the WAN ports to the LAN port on which will be the printer itself asigned a 192.168.1.xxx IP Address, without compromising the disconnection between the two networks (that is 192.168.10.xxx and 192.168.20.xxx still stay separated).

(Note IP Addresses shown are for example only).

My questions are these:
1) Has anyone done something similar with the Netcomm NB750 and can hit me a quick How-To?
2) Am I in fact using the correct piece of hardware to accomplish this task?
3) Has anyone done something similar using another piece of hardware and can recommend it and provide a quick How-To as to how they did it?

I would appreciate any ideas of comments but I want to stick to using a hardware solution which is not say an extra Windows Computer attached to the printer with dual NICs in it. Too expensive.




TIA
PAUL H


----------

